# tanning supplies



## bigslick (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi I searched the site first and couldn't find anything so I figured I would post.
I have a few deer hides I want to tan. Last year I tried it and had poor results, I tried fleshing with a knife I had and kept cutting through. I have it salted in the garage (i never tanned it), I am sure it is garbage now, but it doesn't stink so I left it hang.
My questions is this, is there any store in SE Mi where I can buy a fleshing knife and tanning solution? Or is it all bought online. Aslo, can someone suggest a knife and what solution you have had work good? I would like to try hair on and just leather this year. Right now it is just deer, but I might try a squirrel or **** in the future. This is just tanning, not actually mounting, thanks.
Any help is appreciated.
Godspeed,
bigslick.


----------



## NSD (Jan 14, 2004)

http://reddevil.com/productDetail.cfm?id=2947_A1RT&c=mt&cat=33
Any hardware store!
Makes a great fleshing tool.
Gander Mountain has tanning kits. Price ranges from $10.00 - $50.00


----------



## bigslick (Oct 3, 2003)

Good idea, I will give that tool a try.
Thanks,
bigslick


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

You might also ask this question on the trapping forum. I'm sure they can help.


----------

